# Open Water @ Joe's



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In spite of the weather forecasts, my buddy and I decided to head off in search of open water in a place he'd never been, Joe's Valley Reservoir.

Having no idea whether or not it was open water, it was a bit of a risk to drive all that way. We had a couple of plan B spots, if needed.

As excited as I was to introduce my friend to Joe's, I was equally anxious to show off one of my favorite streams, Straight Canyon Creek. It may not have a lot of large fish, but its beauty is hard to match.



















We didn't stop for very long. Just long enough to flick a lure a few times.










Once we crested the canyon, I was relieved to see that there was plenty of open water and the remaining ice was limited to a couple of large sheets out in the middle. Plenty of casting room for shore anglers in most places.

Unfortunately, the bite was pretty slow. It took us awhile to get any hits and we waited a long time between fish. That being said, we each caught some. The usual lures (kastmaster/blue fox) didn't do the trick this time and the only thing we could buy a strike with was a chub minnow, which we didn't bring enough of.























































Like usual at Joe's, the fish were kind of skinny and on the small side. We had a couple of takes that seemed noticeably stronger than the others and that got our hopes up, only to lose whatever was messing with us. So sad. It fuels the fire to go back though. The hogs are in there and I've never met any.

It's still a treat to get out there again and introduce someone to the awesome landscape.





































The creek was too much to resist on the way home, so we worked a couple of spots. What a great looking canyon!
































































So the fishing could've been better and I still haven't found the bigguns in there, but I'll continue to visit Joe's Valley for years to come.

See ya next time, Joe.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and Awesome photos. 8)


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

hey loah...looks like you fish the same spots i do regularly. last week at millsite and now joes. i cant wait to get into the tiger muskie they planted a couple years ago. reports are showing that they are now 24"+. also, the big splake are in there...my neighbor has 2 on his wall that are 10 lbs or more.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I believe it. You were at Joe's Yesterday?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank for the pics and report


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

not saturday, but yesterday for a bit. i can hardly wait for the higher lakes off of skyline.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and great pictures. Looks like a great day to me.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome!!!    :shock:  8) :lol: _(O)_ o-||


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Awesome little creek. I'm totally planning on hitting it up sometime


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

This was the best we could manage, it's really hard to fish for trout when these guys are hanging around. I wish they'd get vhs and die......


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice report i can't wait to getup there myself. I just need some snow to melt up there so i can get the trailer up and spend some time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

@ Chris-

Wow, that's the first TM pic I've seen from Joe's. Looks like they're doing pretty well in there and growing quickly. Nice work.

Dannyboy, there's plenty of open ground out there for a trailer. Most of the snow is up much higher.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

sunday skunk


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Are all the roads clear up there? From Ephraim?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No way. That won't be clear until mid June at the earliest. You'd need to go up and over Fairview, then south to Orangeville.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOAH said:


> No way. That won't be clear until mid June at the earliest. You'd need to go up and over Fairview, then south to Orangeville.


How long does that take from fairview?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

From Fairview, I'd say it's probably about 25-30 minutes to Huntington if you're able to cruise right through (I always get distracted and have to stop a few times). From Huntington to Joe's is probably another 25-30 minutes if the creek doesn't get you.

About an hour, I'm guessing.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice Thanks LOAH, I have never fished Joe's but have wanted to for a while. Its always fun hitting new ponds.


----------

